# Cpt 93229



## Jess1125 (Aug 5, 2009)

CPT 93229 isn't on Medicare's physician fee schedule at all. What does that mean? 

Is this a code that I shouldn't be billing out? 

Thank you for any response.


----------



## lmerz (Aug 5, 2009)

It is an unlisted code which, therefore you set your price according to the amount of work and time involved in the procedure.  Documentation must be submitted with the claim.


----------

